# Vikes vs. Pack



## KEN W

Come on....this is Vikes /Packer week!!!

Just because they are both 1-4 and stink so far this year :bop: :bop:

Who will win????

At the dome....Vikes win....27-24


----------



## Goldy's Pal

USCHO.com/CSTV Division I Men's Poll
October 17, 2005

Team (First Place Votes) Record Points Last Poll 
1 Michigan (21) 4-0-0 746 7 
2 Cornell ( 8) 0-0-0 714 3 
3 Ohio State ( 6) 1-1-0 685 5 
4 Colorado College ( 1) 3-1-0 618 6 
5 Maine 3-1-0 592 12 
6 Boston College 1-1-0 572 4 
7 Minnesota ( 1) 0-1-1 566 1 
8 North Dakota 3-1-0 560 9 
9 Denver ( 1) 0-2-0 482 2 
10 Michigan State ( 1) 2-0-0 419 10

Ooops! Wrong sport. :lol:


----------



## djleye

> Who will win????


At this point who really cares!!! :lol:

I hope the Vikes win but they are imploding and the Pack still has one of the toughest players in the game, albeit, not the smartest. If Fred Smoot can get his mind off the Love Boat for long enough, the Vikes could prevail!!!

Lets hear from Remmi and I on this one.

If I was in charge of a stadium the Vikes were playing in I would play the theme from the Loveboat before the game

Oh yea, at least the vikings finally scored!!!! :thumb:


----------



## muskat

I LOVE the vikes, but will have to give this prediction (based on a dream I had).

Halftime score 24-3, Pack.

Final Score 125 - 6, Pack.

Vikes havent played well in ONE game during the second half.


----------



## buckseye

MINNEAPOLIS STAR TRIBUNE

Saturday, October 8, 2005

MINNEAPOLIS, MN (AP) - A seven-year-old boy was at the

center of an Hennepin County courtroom drama yesterday

when he challenged a court ruling over who should

have custody of him. The boy had a history of being

beaten by his parents and the judge initially awarded

custody to his aunt, in keeping with child custody

law and regulations requiring that family unity be

maintained to the degree possible.

The boy surprised the court when he proclaimed that

his aunt beat him more than his parents and he

adamantly refused to live with her. When the Judge

then suggested that he live with his grandparents,

the boy cried out that they also beat him.

After considering the remainder of the immediate

family and learning that domestic violence was

apparently a way of life among them, the judge took

the unprecedented step of allowing the boy to pro-

pose who should have custody of him. After two

recesses to check legal references and confer with

child welfare officials, the judge granted temporary

custody to the Minnesota Vikings, whom the judge firmly

believes are not capable of beating anyone.


----------



## Shu

I'm a Vikes fan but how in the world can you think they can beat anyone? Pack beats on N.O. 52-3???? Have the Vikes scored that much all year? I hope I'm wrong but unless Daunte snaps out of his funk the Pack will win and the boo-birds at the Dome will drown out Paul Allen on the radio.


----------



## zogman

I am going out on a limb here, (been there before) :lol:

Vikings win with a minus 3 over the Packers with a minus 10 :beer:

I'll be out in the killing fields. You couldn't force me to watch a gun point :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

I asked my crystal ball about the game just last night and it gave me some results which I will share with you.

The vikings will jump on the pack right out of the gates giving them a 21-3 lead after the 1st quarter. Thing slowing for the vikings in the 2nd as on the field coaching starts to become a problem. Halftime the pack has closed the gap to 21-13.

2nd half starts with the packers rolling, scoring on their first two possessions to bring hte score to 27-21 and a daunte turnover quickly gives the ball back to the pack. Momentum quickly turns the other way as smoot takes a favray errant pass to the house bringing the score to it's close of the 3rd quarter at 28-27. A few FG's trade hands in the final quarter and the vikes are victorious 31-30.

Multiple packer fans drink themselves to near death.

Viking fans still think about drinking themselves to death.


----------



## buckseye

If the Queens win the fans will think they died and went to heaven... :lol:


----------



## njsimonson

This is a "must win" for both teams. They'll probably tie. LOL. 
Packers 37-13. But, what the hey...GO VIKES!

Goldy - How was that Fairbanks series? HAHAHA! I cheer for Schmidty the Ref when he calls for the rodents. You guys just looooove him. HA!

Take your standings 


> 7 Minnesota ( 1) 0-1-1 566 1
> 8 North Dakota 3-1-0 560 9


and shut the heck up! :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Goldy - How was that Fairbanks series? HAHAHA!


Just getting the engine warm for the big run. :lol: As you well know by now, it's not how you start, but how you finish. :wink:

Honestly they aren't that good YET, the young boys are playing like young individuals trying to be the highlight on the ice and basicaly not playing team hockey. Irmen out for a month doesn't help either. Ooooh I can't wait for that Sioux match-up. That is their name yet isn't it? Ha ha.

Pack 35
Vikes 13
:roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Something tells me the vikings will come out strong. At some point they have to get sick of being ridiculed on every TV station and will come out with a chip.....BUT......they'll probably fall apart in the 2nd half and it'll probably end up being close.

I don't even want to predict the score, but I have a feeling the cheese will make them look bad once again.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I must say that this is one of the most disappointing years I can remember. I am however going to the game with 3 viking fans. I know it doesn't mean much, but this is my first vikes/pack game live so it will be fun!

For you vikes fans..........at my wedding reception, my wife and I took pictures wearing a cheese head and viking horns.......with the ponytails. 

One good thing is, it makes it easier to hunt all day Sunday when the football games mean so little ! :beer:


----------



## buckseye

Remmi&I... I was at a live Pack/Vike game, the noise and beer and BS and rivalry are second to none. :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter

I think they won't have a chance because they will have a hangover from the party on there little ******* yatch club party out on the lake


----------



## DeltaBoy

I don't care as long as I score some points for fantasy football.

Always a Vikings fan, but it's hard to cheer for these guys unless they are doing a circle jerk around some pretty gal. 

Go Vikes!


----------



## Jiffy

Well.....17-0 at half time. Does not look good!! What can you expect. I guess Its not all bad. I bet 10 bucks on the "cheeseheads".......DAMN, DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THAT HURTS!!!! I am thinking (even though I am willing to spend 10bucks) the Pack may.....aaaahhhh.....or should I say WILL win this game.........What the heck are they doing???? I need another beer....


----------



## Jiffy

PS: I am a supporting member now!!! How come I am "rated" as a "guest"....maybe its because I am a Vikings fan. :lol:

Maybe every 10 bucks I bet I should donate to Nodak Outdoors....as long as I keep betting against the Vikes....I could raise alot of cash!!!!

Maybe all Vikes fans should do that. We could raise ALOT of money for this site...... :lol: :lol: :beer: Take care guys!!!!


----------



## Jiffy

Outstanding....Green is out we might have a chance!!!! NO TURNOVERS!!!! We can only pray!!!


----------



## Jiffy

TOUCHDOWN.....LIKE A *****!!!!!!! WWWWHHHHHOOOOOO! !!!!!!

Come one defense!!! LETS GOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy

Can you say OVERTIME.......getting a little scared!!!!


----------



## Jiffy

he's going to miss.....


----------



## Jiffy

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.............HE MADE IT.............OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EAT IT PACKER FANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter

Party :jammin:


----------



## deafishunt

Finally!!!! Viking beat Green Bay. Yahoo!! Viking offense score points is low in National. They need more points for next game. I hope Viking keep up to win until entry playoff. :beer:


----------



## rowdie

The vikes came from behind???? ,,,they even showed some heart!!! Who woulda thunk it?!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

That game sucked! I will have to take my tongue lashings...........as I know I would have given them out if the outcome was different!


----------



## 870 XPRS

No tongue lashings out of me, just a big ol' hammer.

:bop:


----------



## djleye

Oooohhhhhh Remmi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oke: heheheheheh


----------



## KEN W

The Pack is toast...

No Ahman Green
No Najeh Davenport
No Jevon Walker
No Robert Ferguson

Farve as good as he is can't do it by himself.Blanket Donald Driver with your best DB like the Vikes did with Smoot in the second half and they have no offense.

Especially with.....Cinncinati,Pittsburg,Atlanta,Vikes,and Philadelphia for the next 5 games......

Bye Bye Packers... :beer:

Hello number 1 draft pick.Will they take Leinert????

Biggest question will be......does Brett Farve want to go to another team to have a chance at another Super Bowl after this year?????


----------



## 870 XPRS

I can see 1-10 coming......OUCH


----------

